# Black Rhom growth rate?



## Monteking (Aug 29, 2003)

I picked up a few rhoms back in May. At that time they were only about 3/4". Since then they haven't hardly grown. I feed them blood worms every day, but nothing. Is the growth rate that slow or is there a problem?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

it is slow, but you might want to check your water parameters to see if they are off.

My gold spilo hasn't looked like it's grown in 2 months, sometimes when you see the fish every day you don't notice the growth.

But I'd think if you got ones that size in May they should at least be 2" by now


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

are they in the same tank??


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

What size tank are they in? My P's grew slowly till they got into a bigger tank, then thay realy sprouted.







Also feeding them worms seemed to realy help. Not dried up bloodworms, but big ass nightcrawlers! They must be full of protein or something cause wow do they love them and wow do they grow!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

rhoms are one of the slowest growing Ps. they should grow to 5" or 6" in the first year then slow down to 1/2 to 1" per year


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well said black p


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

what's a good size tank for .....

a rhom 5-6 inches????

a rhom 7-9 inches???

a rhom 10+ inches???

thanks guys ... i know i want a rhom ... but dunno what size and what tank i need.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, they are slow growers...anyway growth rate depends on many factors as nutrition, tank size/gallons per fish, exercise, water parameters, genes...







!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> what's a good size tank for .....
> 
> a rhom 5-6 inches????
> 
> ...


IMO:

5-6"...55g tank

7-9"...70g tank

10+"...100+g tank!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I buy mine in January at 3 inch, and now is close to 4in.

He is very slow grower
What sould I do ? he is in a 33g. and I give him ½ jumbo earthworn, every day.. :sad:


----------



## piranha pissball (Aug 29, 2003)

ACTULLY, THAT SPECIES DOESNT GET VERY LARGE AT ALL. I WOULD BE SUPRIZED IF THEY ARE NOT FULL GROWN ALREADY. LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT RIPPED OFF


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha pissball said:


> ACTULLY, THAT SPECIES DOESNT GET VERY LARGE AT ALL. I WOULD BE SUPRIZED IF THEY ARE NOT FULL GROWN ALREADY. LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT RIPPED OFF


 disregard this troll.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha pissball said:


> ACTULLY, THAT SPECIES DOESNT GET VERY LARGE AT ALL. I WOULD BE SUPRIZED IF THEY ARE NOT FULL GROWN ALREADY. LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT RIPPED OFF


Are you nuts? get serious...







!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Try adding some things to their diets, Keep temps around 82 and keep their tanks clean and do regular water changes.

I've had a Rhom for about 4 years now purchased at 3" and the average growth rate for him has been about 1 inch per year and he's at 7" now and it seems to be holding to the 1 inch per year rule.
My Rhom pictured below has grown 1 inch in the past 6 months and I'm monitoring his grown.
Pete


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

they grow slowly.......


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Try adding some things to their diets, Keep temps around 82 and keep their tanks clean and do regular water changes.
> 
> I've had a Rhom for about 4 years now purchased at 3" and the average growth rate for him has been about 1 inch per year and he's at 7" now and it seems to be holding to the 1 inch per year rule.
> My Rhom pictured below has grown 1 inch in the past 6 months and I'm monitoring his grown.
> Pete


 4 YEARS ??? :sad:


----------

